

Ask HN: What happened to "Save"? - gk1

As the title says. I often come across threads full of useful information and links, and I wish I could save them for future reference. I don&#x27;t see the &quot;save&quot; option anywhere, despite there still being a &quot;Saved Stories&quot; link in my profile settings.
======
MattBearman
Saved stories is anything you've upvoted.

~~~
gk1
Aah - makes a lot of sense now. Does this mean there never _was_ a "save" link
and I'm just mis-remembering?

In any case, thank you!

